

CodeToGo-write and run code on your iOS device C, Java, Ryby, SQL + 40 more  - kuszi
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/codetogo/id382677229?mt=8

======
dools
I wonder why an internet connection is required to run the code ...

~~~
kuszi
How would you like to use all the compilers without installing them? CodeToGo
uses ideoneAPI (ideone.com).

~~~
dools
Hmm I hope that doesn't mean all my code is publicly available somewhere.

